# Social Anxiety support groups in Northern Virginia?



## FeelingAlone (Feb 1, 2005)

if there are, do they have regular meetings?

I'm tired of being alone...


----------



## czarchaz (Aug 11, 2005)

*Feeling Alone - Groups in Northern Virginia*

*Feeling Alone,

Hi - my name is Chuck and I just joined this group. I live in northern Virginia in Arlington and if you hear of any groups please let me know. I will let you know if I find any too.

I am quite new at trying to get help for my social anxieties and AvPD even though I am a grown man. I had tried to do things on my own for a long time but I finally realize that I cannot do this alone. I have been this way since childhood and it has caused me endless pain and suffering.

Hope to hear from you.
Thanks. :b

Chuck*


----------

